
Ask HN: Good way to find out about best workflows / technology stack? - sabertoothed
I have so many tech side projects I would like to implement. But I seem to struggle with identifying the right basic technology stack for my projects.<p>What are good ways to find out about currently &quot;optimal&quot; technology stacks and workflows in the tech industry?<p>Are there websites that allow users to share their tech stack &#x2F; workflows with others?<p>EDIT: Typo.
======
cjbprime
[https://stackshare.io](https://stackshare.io) is one such website.

But the answers are usually clear. If you just know Python or Ruby, use Django
or Rails. If you know JS, try a Node server and React. Using a language you
know is usually more important than using someone else's favourite thing.

~~~
sabertoothed
I am currently contemplating an idea around processing *.svg. Here, for
example, I could not find any nice library for Python that deals with this
mess of XML tags in SVGs. I could run it in JavaScript on a server or maybe
still in Python.

It would be nice to have a website to look for similar projects and how they
defined their stack.

Thanks for your reply!

